

Does This Near-Immortal Life Form Need Saving Soon? - LJone7
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericmack/2015/07/13/does-this-near-immortal-life-form-need-saving-soon/

======
buserror
Ahh the good old days of jesus christ. When was that again?

